# The Importance of Walking!



## Diwundrin (Oct 27, 2013)

_*The Importance  of *__*Walking*_


Walking can add minutes to your life.
This  enables you at 85 years old
to spend an additional 5 months in  a
nursinghome at $7000 per month. 


My grandpa started walkingfive miles  a
daywhen he was  60.Now he's 97  years old
and we don't know where he is.


I like long walks,especially  when they are 
takenby people who  annoy me.


The only  reason I would take up walkingis so
that I could hear heavy breathingagain.


I have to walk early in the morning,
before my brain figures out what I'm 
doing..

Ijoined a health club  last year,spent about
400 bucks.Haven't lost a  pound.
Apparently you have to go there.


Every  time I hear the dirty word 'exercise',
I washmy mouth out with  chocolate.


Theadvantage of  exercising every day
is so when you die, they'll say,
'Well, she looks good doesn't she.'


If you are going to try cross-country 
skiing,start with a  small country.



I know I got a lot of exercisethe last  few
years,..just  getting over the hill.



We all get heavier as we get older,because 
there's a lot more information in our heads.
That's my story  and I'm sticking to it.




Every time I start thinking too  muchabout how  I
look,I just find a  Happy Hourand by the  time I leave,
I look just fine.



You could run this over to your  friends
But just e-mail it tothem
 
 
 


*
If you don't  forward**
this to 1 of  your friends within**
the**next 5  minutes your belly**
button will  unscrew and your**
butt will  fall off.*

*
Really...    It's true*


​


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2013)

So that's what happened!!! Now I can't find my belly button. Geez..


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2013)

> Walking can add minutes to your life.
> This enables you at 85 years old
> to spend an additional 5 months in a
> nursinghome at $7000 per month.



Do we really need to hear this?  ..lol


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 27, 2013)

I cracked up at that one too.  Just last week a friend and I were discussing the obsession with health foods and how everyone spends the whole lives eating stuff they hate trying to live longer.  They forget that those extra years get tacked on at the end, when they're already old and feeble, not in the middle when they're at their prime.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 27, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Casper (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Oct 27, 2013)




----------

